# Achat IPhone7 à Singapour ?



## nikito (19 Juin 2017)

Bonjour le forum,

D'ici 15 jours, je serai à Singapour et comme je dois changer mon Smartphone, je comptais - si les prix étaient intéressants - acquérir un Iphone, là bas ?

Est-ce une bonne idée ?

Y voyez vous des contre-indications, techniques ou autres, pour une future utilisation, une fois revenu en France ?

Devrai-je vérifier tel ou tel élément lors de l'achat ? lesquels ?

D'avance merci à tous.

Nicolas (Montpellier)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (19 Juin 2017)

Salut, normalement il n'y a pas de soucis, essaie de comparer les fiches techniques des deux iPhones (Surtout pour les fréquences 4G).
Par contre fait attention, lors de ton retour, la douane Française te réclamera des taxes d'entrée...


----------



## J83 (20 Juin 2017)

Pour lui réclamer des taxes il faudrait qu’ils soient au courant qu’il l’a acheté là-bas. S’il ne le déclare pas il n’y a aucune raison qu’ils soient au courant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (20 Juin 2017)

Oui c'est sur, mais si tu ne le declare pas et qu'il le découvre en te contrôlant tu risque une amende en plus des taxes.


----------



## kiwistiti (21 Juin 2017)

Si tu veux garder la boîte à la limite mets des médicaments dedans ou des cartes SD mais pas le téléphone
Le téléphone tu le gardes sur toi et tu l'utilises (photos, SMS, ...) histoire qu'il n'aie pas l'air neuf et ramené en France juste pour éviter les douanes
Mais franchement à moins d'être malchanceux, si tu ne déclares pas l'iPhone, entièrement d'accord avec j83, aucune raison que tu te fasses taxer en revenant à Paris...

J'ai passé 3 mois à Singapour et un de mes colocs français a ramené un ordi portable sans aucun pb ici à Paris


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2017)

J83 a dit:


> Pour lui réclamer des taxes il faudrait qu’ils soient au courant qu’il l’a acheté là-bas. S’il ne le déclare pas il n’y a aucune raison qu’ils soient au courant.



Si pas declarer en douane , pas de garantie Apple


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (21 Juin 2017)

Normalement non, Apple ne s'occupe pas de la douane, à moins que ça est changé, il regarde juste la date d'achat par rapport à ça première mise en service.

Le fait de prendre des photos avec l'iPhone pour le faire passer pour un ancien appareil et ne pas payer la douane c'est du gros n'importe quoi! Sans vouloir vexer quiconque. Si tu passe la douane Française avec des produits de valeur tel que l'iPhone, tu doit être en mesure de leur présenter une copie de la facture sur laquelle apparaît le numéro Imei ou le numéro de série. À défaut, l'appareil est soit confisqué ou taxé par défaut. 

Après les douaniers Métropolitain sont moins zélé que leur homologues des territoires d'outre mer.


----------



## kiwistiti (21 Juin 2017)

Non je ne suis pas vexé 

Mais après franchement avec le nombre de gens qui ont un smartphone de grande valeur (Iphone 7, Galaxy S8 & co) est-ce qu'on se balade tous avec une facture ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (21 Juin 2017)

Oui ça paraît aberrant, mais c'est la loi. Si tu a plusieurs objets de valeur tu peut faire faire un carnet de passage par la douane ou tous tes objets son recensés avec leur valeur et leur date d'achat.

À savoir que la franchise en douane est de 250 Euros. C'est à dire que tout objet dépassant cette somme doit être déclaré. La franchise peut aussi être atteinte en cumulant plusieurs objets...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2017)

Je passe souvent des douanes avec mon macbook et iPhone et jamais de facture sur moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (21 Juin 2017)

Comme je le disait plus haut les douaniers métropolitains son moins regardants que ceux d'outre mère. 

Je vit en Nouvelle Calédonie et ici les douaniers sont à l'affût des téléphones et ordinateurs portables, beaucoup son fouillés a leur arrivé

Les tarifs du matériel électronique est relativement chère chez nous, par exemple, j'avai acheté mon iphone 7+  de 256GB plus de 1750 Euros...


----------



## kiwistiti (21 Juin 2017)

C'est dingue ça... Bon à savoir si l'on a envie de visiter la Nouvelle Calédonie du coup : avoir une copie des factures de son tel et son ordi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (21 Juin 2017)

Si tu es juste de passage (en vacances) il y aura trois solution.
Le douanier fermé les yeux et te laisse passer
Il te propose de donner une caution qui te sera restitué lors de ton retour
Ou il faudra laisser les appareils à la douane et les récupérer au retour.
Beaucoup de pays demande à ce que les appareils de valeur soit déclaré, mais ils sont très coulant avec les particuliers... 
À Tahiti les douaniers sont comme en Nouvelle Calédonie... À l'affût.


----------

